# Health Care



## viscusod (May 7, 2014)

Expat Veterns,

I am moving to Thailand soon and wondering about health care there. I am Retired Navy. I was trold by a few people the the Bangkok Hospital has an assoctation With TRICARE which is our health care provider. I was told I can just flash my retirement ID Card and get taken care of and file a claim to get the money back... Any experiance out there??

Thanks in advance


----------

